

Show HN: OnePager Page Builder for WordPress/Joomla - everlearner

Hey Guys,<p>We made the first cross CMS Page builder. Released beta version for WordPress and we&#x27;ll release it for Joomla too. We create it using ReactJS framework so its fast as hell. Try yourself http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getonepager.com<p>Your suggestion and feedback need.<p>Thanks
======
philiphodgen
Are you related to [http://onepagerapp.com](http://onepagerapp.com)?

~~~
everlearner
Nope [http://getonepager.com](http://getonepager.com)

------
iamflimflam1
Had a quick play and it's quite slick. Can see if being useful with custom
blocks.

~~~
everlearner
Thanks! We are working on more blocks and will be able to release with stable
version. Blocks creation is easy too :)

------
masnun
Awesome!

~~~
everlearner
Glad you like it.

